# Barker the Elder's update



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, after the "Oh Crap" episode things were going along pretty well, Barker the Elder was feeling better, moving more and all. Unfortunately I got complacent. For 12 years this dog would daintily step around feces. So I figured that old pile, especially as it was old, that someone (not us) had left at the edge of the yard was not of interest.
Sigh. This was back around labor day - I was wrong. she gobbled a piece maggots and all before I could stop her - Now I think that part of the recurring diarrhea comes from her efforts to clean up after herself so I quickly administered an emetic (sp). That was the wrong thing to do. The vomiting caused dehydration & accompanying weakness. Only one day at the vet on iv or subq fluids (not sure which) and about a 10 day recovery. We're getting the UT back on track with the des dose high again. 
I don't remember who suggested the piddle pads but those are pretty effective slipped under a leaky dog! one that is only slightly used is very effective at absorbing the urine bath on a hardwood floor, too!
Anyway, for now at 14 years, 4 months, 2 weeks, and 2 days we have an alert dog, a good appetite, and stools of the right consistency! She felt good enough last night to bark her old lady dog bark at the barn. It is party time!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's nice to hear she's better. 14 and 1/3 years old, wow. I hope Morgan goes that long and I hope I hear her old lady bark at the neighbors annoying terrier.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh wow. Terrible what one simple pile of feces can do









I'm so glad that you have her stable again, although it sounds like it took a lot of work. Great job







that it holds!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad to hear that BTE is mending nicely and back to being her feisty self.









Keep it up BTE


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

BTE thanks every one for their well wishes. We are off to the barn again today.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Woof Woof Woof!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that BTE is doing better.
I hope that Aodhán gets to an ripe old age like that. I know her mother is 14 and still healthy so I'm hopeful she inherited those genes from Mom.
The piddle pads worked really well for Rica when she was having problems. There were a couple of floods that happened on tile floor and I think we used a lot of paper towels to clean up, but any accidents on the pads were pretty easy to contain and clean up.

Hope BTE continues to do well and doesn't clean up after herself anymore.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Keep hanging in there BTE!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the update on BTE! Keep barking, girl! Good job at keeping the bark intruder-free! It sounds like you really handled the episode after the clean-up really well. It also sounds like BTE is feeling pretty well, considering! Good for you, good for her! Sending more well-wishes BTE's way!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Just a bit more on the last Barker Sister - I managed to lock myself out of the board for a while there. Just got that squared away today.

We were out at the barn back on the 7th. She was alert and interested enough to protest when we road off for our trail ride. By the time I got back she had vomitted twice. When she was complaining before we got to the main road, I decided to go to the vet. She was dehydrating as they do with a spell of vomitting at 14 +. I visited briefly on Thursday and that night she was looking pretty good. The vet and I both thought she'd come home Friday morning. She died the next morning as I was trying to get out to see her. The vet had called that she wasn't going to make it. October 9th was a bad day for sheppies in Little Rock. The vet's shep who was much younger also died that morning.

We have had several bouts of similar incidents in the last year. But she was alert and happy until the end. She never lost the glow in her eyes or her joy at the barn. She was 14 years 4 months and 30 days old! She was a delight and quite the character.

It is incredibly strange to come home to a house without a dog in it. Since getting the first dog in my adult life, I have been without a dog for maybe one month. The "spots" for both of the Barker Sisters are empty. 

I appreciate condolences but please understand that I am an atheist and find sentiments like the rainbow bridge not to my liking.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. It's been a terrible month for many beloved friends.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss and glad that she enjoyed her life right up until the end. 

Take good care,


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

oh middle, I'm so sorry
















I know that she lived a full and happy life, and lived well until the end, but it can't be easy. 

I hope you don't lose yourself in that dogless home of yours now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Middle, I'm so sorry. I'm glad she was happy and alert to the end. A dogless house sure is hollow


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks people. I start to say she was a special dog but every one of them has been. The Barker Sisters were a good duo. BTY would take sore advantage when we were out on a ride. BTE was incredibly focused on the horse so BTY could get away with a LOT! [like jumping all over BTE] When BTY wasn't returning, BTE would make a big loop and decoy her back with a "here! Chase me!" routine. They had their similarities but they had their differences too. Just what a pair! I don't know that there will be another that comes close to resembling either one of them in the personality department. I miss them dearly while I am anxious to see who their heir is.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Such loved Barkers, both of them. Wishing you some comfort and strength now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh middle, I'm so sorry. Prior to Dena we always had one dog at a time, so when we lost that one dog, it was so hard. I know exactly what you mean about coming home to a quiet, empty house.







It's just brutal. 

I hope you find a worthy successor to the barker girls soon, or at least as soon as you feel ready if it's not the right time yet. Every time I get a new pup after losing a beloved dog I'm afraid that I won't love it as much as the previous dog, and each time I find that the new one is just as special, but in his/her own unique way.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just saw there's a puppy in the works. Congrats!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes. The heir can be seen at http://www.germanshepherdpets.net click on the puppy tab and scroll down to the alpha section & click on the "V". I don't know if I'm getting one of the spit fires or the pokey little puppy. It's gotta have a sense of humor to make it in this household. I've got several names I'm kicking around.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry that you have lost BTE.









They bring joy to our lives for such a short time it times. Maybe this is because each one teaches us more and leaves room to love another pup.

I think I like the V litter, they sure are cute! Should be a pup soon to fill your quiet house.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I just saw this as well. I'm sorry Mid. BTE had a such a fighting spirit, that I honestly thought she would live forever. Such a great companion! Both of the sisters were lucky to have each other -- and you.

Have you explained to your new pup what large paw prints it has to fill? Although, I have a feeling that any pup you end up with is going to be very spunky -- I can just sense it. A little pup with that certain gleam in his eye... 

Two months ago, I said hello to my puppy and goodbye to my dear longtime furry companion in the same week. It was a bittersweet week. Wishing you much sweetness in the coming weeks.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about BTE.
And good luck with the new puppy.

I still miss my old girl, but the puppy keeps things exciting for us (Aodhán, too).


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the good wishes folks.

My feelings are all over the place, and the trip is all messed up. But I'll get the pup, see some friends, including my friend that is having health problems and fly back. 

Now I need to get my butt in gear and the house cleaned - including a rug that has old dog errors on it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere I don't know that there will be another that comes close to resembling either one of them in the personality department.


You never know. When I picked Otto I wasn't looking for another Luther, I just knew what I wanted in a pup. The older he gets, the more I realize he is just like Luther.







I think Morgan knew this his first week in the house and that's why she laid it down like she did.

Good luck with the rugs! Nothing like a puppy when you haven't had one in a lot of years.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to see this Middle









Have a good time out here in Oregon - and can't wait to see pictures of the new V baby!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I had been wondering how BTE was doing and offer sincere condolence on her loss.

Best wishes also for the new pup.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for your loss of BTE. I know how much it hurts to lose the old guys, they always seem to leave such big holes in our hearts.

I'm looking forward to hearing about your V puppy - I hope she's VERY VERY EXTRAORDINARY just like her predecessors.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oof. Middle. I am so sorry. It is like a one-two punch. 

Get rested up now for that pup!


----------

